# [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: ac-WLAN oder DLAN



## MARIIIO (28. Dezember 2013)

Klar, die meisten würden sagen: LAN 

Aber das muss ich leider aus 2 Gründen ausschließen:

1. Wohne ich in einer Mietswohnung, Löcher bohren möchte ich nicht.
2. Die Kabel dann an der Fußleiste und durch die Türen zu verlegen ist optisch unerwünscht. bleiben mir also noch WLAN und DLAN.

Voraussetzungen: Ich habe einen 100MBit-Anschluss von Kabel BW (DIskussionen hierzu bitte wo anders, nur so viel: wenn es mal stabil läuft, ist es schnell  ), und ich würde gern möglichst viel Bandbreite an den Ort bekommen, wo ich die Bandbreite letztendlich nutze, klar. Leider ist die mitgelieferte Kabel-BW-Box nicht wirklich der Renner, aber ich brauche sie, da mein Internet ja durchs Kabelferneh-Kabel kommt.

Nun die Frage: Soll ich mir ein DLAN anschaffen oder ein gescheites WLAN aufbauen?

Pro DLAN:



Unsere Wohnung wurde vor unserem Einzug Kernsaniert, alle Leitungen sind neu. Daher schonmal beste Voraussetzungen für den Strom!
Es gibt ja auch DLAN-Adapter die zugleich als Repeater funktionieren, also kann ich meinen Rechner per Kabel anschließen (Online-Gaming, z.B. BF4), alles andere (SMartphone, Laptop,...) geht per WLAN ins Netz.
Flexibilität: Jede Steckdose ist potentieller Netzwerkanschluss, evtl. bis in den Keller, wo ich ein NAS hinstellen könnte
COntra DLAN: 


Geschwindigkeit: Kann ich meinen ANschluss damit ausreizen oder limitiert dann das DLAN?
Kosten: gute Adapter sind teuer


PRO WLAN:


WLAN AC bietet riesige Datenraten
Komplett kabellos
einfache Integration von weiteren Geräten
Komplett Standort-Unabhängig
SMartphone kann schon AC, PC-Netzwerkkarte müsste man nachrüsten können(gibts schon WLAN-AC-EInbaukarten?)
Contra WLAN:


WLAN AC-Hardware teuer
Kein Netz im Keller
PC braucht eine neue WLAN-Karte (Mit der jetzigen kommen nur ca. 5 MBit an, dazu öfter mal ein disconnect.)


Soweit mal meine Einschätzung. Das Netz im Keller erstmal nicht überbewerten, momentan komme ich noch ohne NAS ganz gut über die Runden. Zum Fernseher oder der ANlage gestreamt wird noch nichts, da ich noch ne alte Röhre besitze  Aber das wird inZukunft eine Rolle spielen. Daher bitte bedenken.


EIne der größten Sorgen ist, ob die DLAN-Adapter mit der Geschwindigkeit meines ANschlusses mitkommen, da ich schon oft gelesen habe, dass da der theoretische und praktische Datendurchsatz oft sehr weit auseinander liegen. daher meine Idee, mindestens einen 500MBit-Adapter zu nehmen, damit wenigstens die 100Mbit immer ankommen. Beim Streamen z.B. von Platte zu Fernseher wäre ja aber auch mehr wie die 500MBit wünschenswert 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mal etwas icht in meine ganzen Fragen bringen und mir die ein oder andere Kaufempfehlung geben!


Danke!


----------



## HunterChief (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Hi,
die frage hab ich mir vor 10 Jahren auch gestellt, und mich für DLAN entschieden. Allerdings mit viel kleineren Bandbreiten.
Mittlerweile hab ich beide Varianten im Einsatz, da mein Smartphone keine LAN-Buchse hat 

Ein popeliger 20€ 150mbit Wlan-USB-Stick schafft bei mir unter Idealbedingungen max. 80Mbit Netto (beim Dateikopieren im Taskmanager). Mit einem zeitgemäßen 300*er WLAN solltest du deine 100'er Bandbreite schon gut nutzen können.
Mir (als Gamer) ist eine konstant kleine Latenz viel wichtiger als Bandbreite, daher lieber DLAN ... ist aber alles eine Kostenfrage.

PS: mit 500mbit "Streamen" .... geht's noch?


----------



## Yellowbear (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Würde auch zu DLAN raten. Der Ping wird um Welten besser als auf WLAN sein und wenn alles gut geht, sollte die Geschwindigkeit etwa so hoch wie am LAN-Kabel sein.
Hätte jetzt auch zu diesen Dual-Adaptern geraten, die gleichzeitig zum DLAN-Signal WLAN ausgeben, dann hast du direkt neben dir auch noch eine Drahtlosquelle. WLAN ist meiner Meinung nach nur zu bevorzugen, wenn man ausschließlich Notebooks, Tablets, Smartphones verwendet.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

DLAN ist auch nicht so das wahre. Ich hatte mal mit meinen über 300Mbit netto. Ich hab nach langer Suche den Grund noch nicht gefunden, warum plötzlich nurnoch 60Mbit netto durch kommen. Meine 100Mbit hätte ich da schon gerne mal. Ich rüste jetzt auf AC um.


----------



## Yellowbear (29. Dezember 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> DLAN ist auch nicht so das wahre.



Naja, die Leistung soll ja auch stark von der individuellen Stromleitung abhängen. Ein Versuch ist es finde ich schon wert, zurückschicken kann man es ja immer noch.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Dezember 2013)

aus dem Grund hatte ich auch mal 300MBit (Erstbezug nach Kernsanierung vor 3 Jahren). Ich find nur den Störer nicht, der mir das versaut. Schon schlimm genug, dass meine Nachbarn mir das 2,4GHz Band verschwandeln.


----------



## der_knoben (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Bezüglich deiner WLAN-Geschwindigkeit von 5Mbit glaube ich weniger, dass an der WLAN-Karte im Rechner liegt. Die WLAN-Kabel-Modems sind einfach Mist. Ich habe hier auch eins (6320), und das DIng ist eine Katastrophe. Im gleichen Raum kann zwar der Laptop eine Verbindung aufbauen, aber diese funktioniert dann nicht. Da hat nur Neustart des WLANs geholfen. Abhilfe konnte ich durch einen WLAN-Router/Access Point erreichen.


----------



## MARIIIO (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Wie ich sehe, gibts da bei beiden Netzwerkarten Vorbehalte...

Die D-LAN 1000er-Kits von Belkin können laut Testberichten wohl nur auf kurze Distanz ihre Geschwindwigkeit ausspielen:
Belkin Gigabit Powerline HD Duo Pack Test Powerline (Netzwerk über Stromnetz)
Aber die scheiden eh aus, da sie kein WLAN können. Wenn ich mir schon ein DLAN aufbaue, möchte ich auf die Möglichkeit, aus jeder Steckdose quasi einen W-LAN-Repeater zu machen, nicht verzichten.

Darunter gibts dann die 600er bzw. 650er-Kits und die 500er. Da hat man auch die komplette Auswahl. 

Wenn ich ein WLAN aufbaue, dann sollte es schon gleich die ac-Variante sein. Intern für den PC listet mir Geizhals nur eine Karte von ASUS für 75€. Aber es gäbe auch noch ein paar externe Varianten als USB-Sticks. Da bräuchte ich dann aber auch nen Access-Point und Empfänger am PC. DAher denke ich, dass das Preislich irgendwo gleich dem DLAN kommt...

Gefühlsmäßig tendiere ich zum DLAN. Gibts DLAN, was WLAN AC kann? 

Sowas z.B.:
http://geizhals.at/de/devolo-dlan-500-av-wireless-starter-kit-1825-a853388.html

Welcher Firma neben Devolo kann man da denn noch vertrauen?


----------



## Yellowbear (29. Dezember 2013)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Welcher Firma neben Devolo kann man da denn noch vertrauen?



Mit den Adaptern von AVM bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten evtl. an Amazon-Rezensionen orientieren.


----------



## MARIIIO (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

AVM und Devolo sind die einzigen, die Adapter anbieten, bei denen die Steckdose weiterhin genutzt werden kann. Schade eigentlich, denn das halte ich für ein wichtiges Feature...


----------



## dot (30. Dezember 2013)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> AVM und Devolo sind die einzigen, die Adapter anbieten, bei denen die Steckdose weiterhin genutzt werden kann. Schade eigentlich, denn das halte ich für ein wichtiges Feature...



TP-Link auch. Ob das bei den schnelleren auch so ist, muesste man gucken.


----------



## MARIIIO (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Sehr sehr schade: es gibt keine Powerline-Adapter mit WLAN und Gigabit-Anschlüssen!
Das wiederum heißt, ich müsste mich mit einem 100MBit-Anschluss zufriedengeben.... 

Daher werde ich mich jetzt doch mal nach ac WLAN umsehen.....

Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte mit ac-WLAN-Sticks? Das wäre vorerst mal wohl die günstigste Variante. Da könnte ich die Verbindung auf Basis des n-WLANs testen (wird wohl deutlich besser sein wie momentan) uns falls mir das dann nicht reicht, nen ac-Router nachrüsten.


----------



## tobse2004 (2. Januar 2014)

*[Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Hallo,

Ich habe in der Wohnung 150Mbit von KabelBW. 
Hatte einen Netgear N Router.
Bei diese. Waren aber die Antennen so schlecht das am PC grade mal 50Mbit ankamen.

Hab mir dann die Apple TimeCapsule mit der 2TB Platte geholt.
Ich weiß jetzt werden viele sagen, geht auch billiger.
Aber die sieht nicht nur optisch toll aus, sondern jetzt kommen am PC die vollen 150Mbit an.
Und das ohne das am Rechner AC Wlan ist.
kann ich nur empfehlen!

Edit:

DLAN hatte ich auch ausprobiert, da kam ich aber nur auf läppische 3 - 5 MBit.
War so ein Devolo Kit.


----------



## MARIIIO (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

@Tobse 2004:

Ich nehme mal an, deine Time Capsule sendet das WLAN und am PC empfängst du es dann. Wie greift der PC denn das WLAN ab, mittels interner Karte oder einem USB-WLAN-Stick?

Welche Time Capsule hast du denn? Die neue mit dem ac-Standard oder das Vorgängermodell mit n-WLAN?


----------



## shadie (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Ich glaube das hängt alles immer STark vom EInsatzort ab.
Wenn du dünne WÄnde hast "kann" es auch mit Wlan gut funktionieren.
Wenn du dicke Wände hast würde ich da eher auf Dlan setzen.

Ich habe bei mir alles mit Lan verlegt was natürlich besser ist aber ich habe bei meiner Mum auch schon Dlan nachgerüstet (von Devolo), 3 Steckdosen + 1 Wlan Adapter und das funktioniert alles sehr sehr gut!
Das Haus ist ein Neubau, eventuell liegt es auch daran dass es so gut klappt (gut geschrimte kabel usw).

Bei Altbauwohnungen wäre ich bzgl. Dlan vorsichtig


----------



## tobse2004 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

@ MARIIIO

genau die TimeCapsule dient als Bridge zum Modem, weil der KabelBW Router echt schlechten Empfang hat. ich nutze also nur die Modemfunktion davon

ich hatte um den alten Empfang zu verbessern eine PCIe WLAN Karte eingebaut mit einer externen Antenne, 
extra oben auf einem Schrank,
das hatte aber mit dem alten Router nicht besser geklappt als mit einem USB-Stick.

hab es danach nochmal mit dem Stick ausprobiert und es funktioniert genauso gut wie mit der Karte, 
bin jetzt aber bei der Karte geblieben.
die verbindet sich nach dem Start schneller als der Stick und hat auch keine Verbindungsabrüche (1-2x die Woche, also nicht dramatisch)

die WLAN Karte benutze ich
Gigabyte GC-WB300D Netzwerkadapter inkl. 2x extern: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

passend zum Gigabyte Board und Grafikkarte 

Wir wohnen in einem Hochhaus mit dicken Stahlbetonwänden,
da war der WLAN Empfang in der Wohnung (65m²) eher bescheiden.

aber die TimeCapsule hat 3 Antennen und strahlt gut in alle Räume.
Der Netgear Router hatte da mehr Probleme, war wohl auch der Antennenposition geschuldet,
hab ich den Router umgedreht ging plötzlich gar nix mehr.

Edit:

grade erst die letzte Frage gesehen 
hab die neue mit AC-WLAN
aber am Rechner ist nur "N" dran,
da die volle Bandbreite ankommt, sehe ich im Moment keinen Bedarf auf AC aufzurüsten


----------



## Chron-O-John (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Möchte noch einbringen, dass die DLAN-Adapter ja nicht unbedingt Wlan können müssen. Du kannst ja via Kabel einen Accesspoint versorgen, was auch den Vorteil hätte, dass du bessere Antennen hast.


----------



## MARIIIO (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

@ *shadie*: Da meine Wohnung vor Einzug Kernsaniert wurde inkl. neuer Leitungen habe ich meiner Ansicht nach schonmal beste DLAN-Voraussetzungen. Was bekommst du da denn in dem von dir isntallierten Powerlan für einen Durchsatz hin?

@tobse2004: Da deine neue Time Capsule nach ac-Standard gebaut ist, kann sie auch Beamforming (Grob gesagt erkennt sie in etwa wo die Geräte sich befinden und richtet die Antennen darauf aus). Daher evtl auch die bessere Verbindung. Geräte nach dem n-Standard mit MIMO können das teilweise auch, ist aber nicht garantiert.

@Chron-O-John: Das ist ja gerade mein Problem: Ich hätte gern eine All-in-One-Lösung  Wenn ich mir Powerlan hole und da erst noch n Access-Point dranhängen muss, hab ich ne ganze Latte mehr Geräte rumstehen, die Strom verbrauchen, Fehlerquellen darstellen können, usw.

Von daher komme ich immer mehr vom DLAN ab. DIe alternative wäre dann ein AC-Acces-Point, den ich per LAN an den Router hänge, das WLAN vom Router ausschalte und mir dann noch für den PC bei Bedarf eine hochwertigere Netzwerkkarte hole.


----------



## shadie (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Ich besuche am WE mal wieder meine Mum da werde ich das mal für dich testen (einmal Dlan zu dlan dose und einmal von dlan zum dlan/wlan Adapter derm it nem Notebook verbunden ist.

Dann sage ich dri da mal bescheid was da so durchfließt.

Die 25k Leitung wird auf jeden Fall voll ausgereizt das weiß ich noch, wie es innerhalb vom Netz aussieht teste ich dann mal.
Ich denke mit Dlan würdest du da die größte Leistung rausholen können

Das hier hatte ich übrigens verbaut:
http://www.amazon.de/Devolo-dLAN-Starter-Repeater-Kompaktgeh%C3%A4use/dp/B00B4D3WXY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388759287&sr=8-2&keywords=devolo+dlan

+ 2 einzelne geräte.


----------



## tobse2004 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

@MARIIIO

Das mit dem Beamforming hab ich noch nie gehört,
Aber wenn es funktioniert, ist es umso besser  

Theoretisch bin ich immer für eine Kabellösung.
Da LAN Kabel verlegen bei uns nicht geht und DLAN auch nicht klappt bin ich mit der TimeCapsule total zufrieden.
Auch wenn die von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wahrscheinlich nicht mit einer Fritzbox mithalten kann.
Aber das war mir nicht so wichtig.

DLAN klappt bei mir vor allem nicht weil wir zu wenig Steckdosen haben und ich deshalb einige Steckdosenleisten brauche.
Das tut dem DLAN nucht wirklich gut


----------



## SgtWigglytuff (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Achte bei den D-LAN Geräten unbedingt drauf, dass du sie wieder zurückgeben kannst. In meinem Fall war es nämlich so dass wir uns so ein DLAN Set gekauft haben und es eine Übertragungsrsate von ca. 1Mbit hatte, ich gehe davon aus dass es an unserer Stromleitung liegt, da wir die teuerste Ausführung von AVM gekauft haben. Ich jedenfallls musst erstmal wieder auf meinen WLAN-Stick mit g-Standard zurückwechseln, da dieser bei mir deutlich schneller ist.


----------



## tobse2004 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*



SgtWigglytuff schrieb:


> Achte bei den D-LAN Geräten unbedingt drauf, dass du sie wieder zurückgeben kannst. In meinem Fall war es nämlich so dass wir uns so ein DLAN Set gekauft haben und es eine Übertragungsrsate von ca. 1Mbit hatte, ich gehe davon aus dass es an unserer Stromleitung liegt, da wir die teuerste Ausführung von AVM gekauft haben. Ich jedenfallls musst erstmal wieder auf meinen WLAN-Stick mit g-Standard zurückwechseln, da dieser bei mir deutlich schneller ist.


 
Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Hatte das DLAN Set bei Amazon bestellt.
Auch nur weils im Angebot war.
Aber gleich wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## MARIIIO (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

So, da bin ich wieder. 

Um mir nen Überblick zu verschaffen, schau ich als erstes gern bei Geizhals.at rein. Um ne Hausnummer fürs Investitionsbudget ermitteln zu können, super Sache. 

Grundsätzlich würde mir ja ein ac-fähiger Access Point reichen. Leider findet Geizhals da ganze 2 Stück, die ac beherrschen und der günstigere von beiden kostet über 200€...
Komischerweise gibt es zahlreiche WLAN-Router (Die ja eigentlich n Access-Point Plus Router sind!). Dann würde ich wohl so einen nehmen.

Wobei wir da wieder bei der Airport Time-Capsule wären. Die macht ja was ich will, und hat noch ne Backup-Festplatte drin, die aber nur mit Macs so schön automatisch backupt. Gibts was vergleichbares auch von Nicht-Apple? Quasi ein NAS inkl. Access Point? Aber das stünde ja wieder beim Kabel-Router, und der steht im WOhnzimmer, und da würde das NAS mit den Platten ja wieder nerven 

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## tobse2004 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Du kannst die Festplatte in der TimeCapsule als ganz normales Netzlaufwerk benutzen.
Ich benutze die für Ablage von Musik und Bildern.
Ist also nicht an den Mac gebunden.


----------



## MARIIIO (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Klar, aber ich denke die Original TIma Capsule macht nur wirklichen Sinn, wenn man auch nen Mac hat der die entsprechende automatische Sicherung auch unterstützt. ANsonsten tuts ja auch ein NAS oder ne NEtzwerkfestplatte. Aber ich hätt ja auch gern was, was mir gleich noch ein ac-WLAN aufspannt  Gibts das momentan echt nur von Apple???


----------



## LaTillinator (4. Januar 2014)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Klar, aber ich denke die Original TIma Capsule macht nur wirklichen Sinn, wenn man auch nen Mac hat der die entsprechende automatische Sicherung auch unterstützt. ANsonsten tuts ja auch ein NAS oder ne NEtzwerkfestplatte. Aber ich hätt ja auch gern was, was mir gleich noch ein ac-WLAN aufspannt  Gibts das momentan echt nur von Apple???



Soweit ich weiss mit auto update ohne einrichten ja 

ABER ich hab ne 2 tb hdd an meine fritz!Box gekoppelt und klatsche da die daten einemal im Minat drauf und gut ist aber die settings bleiben dabei auf der strecke :/ 

Das sichern läuft dann über fritz.nas im browser und ist ne schnieke drag n drop geschichte also einfach auswählen was du gesichert haben willst und gut

FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline
 hier nochmal der router 
ich hab den von 1u1 geschenk bekommen aber preislich wird der sich auch so um die 200 bewegen :/ 

vielleicht kriegst du ja einen gebraucht auf ebay oder so aber dieser router ist der beste den ich je hatte  
klare Kaufempfehlung für die Leistung mit dem preis muss sich noch was ergeben :/

hier mal n fritzbox 7390 | eBay


----------



## MARIIIO (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Heimvernetzung: WLAN oder DLAN*

Naja, wenn ich mir jetzt son teures Gerät hole, dann bitte gleich eins, was den ac-Standard beherrscht. 

Die Autoupdate-Funktion ohne einrichten geht ja nur bei Apple, da das ganze da ja schon im OS implementiert ist. Wobei ich denke, dass Windows 7 da was ähnliches hat, nehme ich an.

Ne externe Festplatte an den Router hängen, daran dachte ich auch schon, war mir bisher aber nicht professionell genug  Da hatte ich bedenken, was die Konfiguration angeht. Und wenn ich später dann mal noch nen Fernseher und ANlage einbinden will, stößt das DIng dann wahrscheinlich an seine Grenzen...


----------



## tobse2004 (4. Januar 2014)

bei Windows7 kann man ja eine Sicherung einrichten.
 habs grade mal ausprobiert. er hat mir aber nur die eingebauten Festplatten und den Brenner angezeigt. 
 aber da gibt's bestimmt eine Lösung, zur Not ein externes Programm zum Backup.


----------



## MARIIIO (4. Januar 2014)

Habe FAST das gefunden, was ich haben möchte : Eine Synology air Station 

http://www.synology.com/en-us/products/overview/DS213air

Die kann aber leider "nur" WLAN nach dem n-Standard...  
Kostet aber gleich 250 Flocken ohne Platten. Da wäre der Apple Airport ja noch günstiger... 

Bin absolut kein Apple-Fan, aber das Ding tut genau das, was ich eigentlich haben will...


----------



## MARIIIO (5. Januar 2014)

ODER die "kleine" Lösung wäre natürlich ein AC-WLAN-Router (Dann evtl ohne NAS-Funktion bzw. mit USB 3.0-Buchse für ne externe Platte). 

Die Asus-Modelle sollen da ja recht schnell sein, wie ich bisher gelesen habe.

Hier mal die Kandidaten:

http://geizhals.at/de/buffalo-airstation-extreme-wzr-1750dhp-eu-a997771.html
http://geizhals.at/de/linksys-ea6900-a1040389.html
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-rt-ac68u-90ig00c0-bm3000-a1009590.html
http://geizhals.at/de/linksys-ea6400-ea6400-ew-ea6400-ce-ea6400-uk-a933406.html
http://geizhals.at/de/d-link-dir-868l-a966395.html

Buffallo und D-Link stehen bei mir nicht nicht wirklich hoch im Kurs, rein vom Ruf her. Daher würde ich erstmal ASUS oder Linksys bevorzugen, wobei wir uns da dann schon wieder im Preisbereich von 137-159€ befinden. Etwas viel für einen Router,oder?


----------

